# Any thoughts on MK Korea INPERS



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

As per the title - Any thoughts on MK Korea Inpers, as I'm not familiar with these limbs. 
Noted 30# shorts being offered elsewhere. Wood laminate ILF.
I am currently shooting 30# short Kaya K3 carbon foam with a 23"CXT riser, 23.5" DL bare bow.
What are the pro's and cons of wood laminate v.s foam? and what difference might I notice when shooting 3d out to 30y and WA field out to 50m.
Worth considering?


----------



## Grumpyguy (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm interested in them as well. From all accounts I've read they are a quality limb. My only hesitation is buying the correct weight as I have seen several users state they weigh heavier than marked for whatever reason. I'm trying to drop a few pounds off my draw weight and I'm not really ready to take a leap of faith on them until I can get a better picture of how they scale. My riser already adds a pound or 2 to most limbs so I don't want to end up too heavy again.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

They are a great intermediate limb and one of the best for the money at $299 on the market. If someone is not ready to upgrade to top of the line limbs, i recommend the Inpers every time. Most archers wont outshoot them. 

They are a wood core limb. The difference between wood core and foam core has been discussed in the forum quite a bit. Mostly its feel and preference of the archer. In todays limb manufacturing, there is no real advantage between the two. 

Korean limbs are going to be 2 lbs heavier than US or European limbs marked the same weight. So if you shoot 30 lbs on Hoyt limbs, you will need 28 lb Inpers for the same weight at full draw. 

Full Disclosure: I am an MK distributor and MK sponsored archer. 

Chris


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

What Chris said. I know of several people who I've come across that shoot or have shot Inpers, and liked them very well, especially at the price point they come in. I can also confirm that they do run 2 pounds or so heavier than similarly marked hoyt limbs. So do as Chris sez, and you should be good!


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Only complaint I've ever had with mine was a very poor clear-coat job, they perform great.


----------



## Grumpyguy (Aug 4, 2014)

Are they heavier because of they are measured with the limb bolts all the way out and hoyts are measured at mid setting? I have an old set of hoyts that I can scale with the limb bolts out so hopefully I can use them as a guide then if that is the case. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

IIRC the Korean limbs are measured at a shorter draw length than the Hoyt/European limbs, with bolts more or less all the way out


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Just home from work, and thank you for the replies while I was out earning my living today.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

chrstphr, they are $450 Australian dollars new here.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

minnie3 said:


> chrstphr, they are $450 Australian dollars new here.


That works out to $345 US ($450 AUS). 

The formula Inpers are $349 here in USA. The ILF inpers are $299.

Chris


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I have two pair, 32# and 36#. They are very lively which I like and probably on par with much higher priced American limbs or any other manufacturer. They do some with limb sleeves.

My 36# are set at 32# at my drawn length. I can get about 2# under if the limbs bolts are cranked all the way down (My draw is 26" or so) So I maxed out the 32# at 30#.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Any idea of stacking point for these limbs? I have a 32" AMO DL and with some string shoulder arthritis tend to do better with XL limbs....but have read so much good about these limbs I'm tempted. Thx - M


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have yet to shoot any MK Korea limb that stacked. Usually they are smooth.

However, i do not have a long draw over 30 inches.


Chris


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Got a pair of longs today and at 32" DL smooth all the way and no major stack ... had given up on larger manufacturers of limbs in order to shoot XLs but not anymore - M


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I got the Foam core 1440's, I needed to drop some weight due to finger issues, I've shot several super recurves and these MK's are right up there with these high end super curve limbs , not as fast but so Impressively smooth for a conventional limb profile.


----------

